# More awesome headphones, the Koss KSC75 with the Kramer Mod



## bennyprofane

Another great recommendation, especially if you're into customizing, are the Koss KSC75 with the Kramer Mod.

KSC75: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006B486K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Kramer Mod: 

[video=youtube;kdtadOpBU_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdtadOpBU_M[/video]

Important are the holes in the grill. The headphones cost only ten bucks and in my opinion compare favourable to a 200$ pair of Sennheisers and are a hundred times more comfy. I can't stand the pressure most over ear headphones put on my head. They have an open soundstage and the sound is very three dimensional and a lot of fun. They are amazing for movies and music but if you're into heavy bass music, you could consider doing the whole thing with the Koss SportaPro but i really prefer the sound of these. Just know that open sound stage means that they will also leak sound to the surroundings.

I have given quite a few of them away as gifts and they instantly become everybodys favourite headphones, even some musician friends of mine were really impressed.

A lot of cheapo headbands fit them, so I adjusted mine to look like this:







They look like headphones from the 80s and sound so nice!


More info here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/124243/kramer-mod-ksc75


----------



## skewed

I am going shopping tomorrow to find these! Thanks Benny.


----------



## bennyprofane

Here is a before and after of the grill:






In my opinion, this person made the center hole way too big which gives too much trebble and tickles the ear.

I made mine very thin, a little bigger than a needle:







These are the foams I use, they are really nice: http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Ohrpolster...lip-On-Binaural-KSC75-Kopfhorer-/140911435578

Let my know how you like it!


----------



## Lars

That looks like a FUN project - thanks for sharing..

Lars


----------



## bennyprofane

By the way, Charles Altmann from Solingen, Germany, inventor of the 3000$ Tera Player recommends the Kramer Mod as the headphone of his choice: http://www.tera-player.com/TERA_pics/koss_17_holes.jpg

He uses the (S)PortaPro instead of the KSC75 but I prefer the clearer sound of the KSC75, the PortaPro is great for heavy bass but the KSC75 doesn't have to shy away at bass, as well.

From his website: "recommended headphones: Koss Porta-Pro, Kramer mod"


----------



## Matus

** a bit off topic ** 
bennyprofane - your PM box is full


----------



## TheCaptain

I think I know what I'm doing next weekend...


----------



## bennyprofane

Great, let me know how you like it.


----------



## TheCaptain

bennyprofane said:


> Here is a before and after of the grill:
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this person made the center hole way too big which gives too much trebble and tickles the ear.
> 
> I made mine very thin, a little bigger than a needle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the foams I use, they are really nice: http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Ohrpolster...lip-On-Binaural-KSC75-Kopfhorer-/140911435578
> 
> Let my know how you like it!



Ok, dude...your English is WAY better than my German. Any chance you could throw a part number and manufacturer at me so I can source these in the US? Got the headphones, gaskets, and cheap headphones so I could get rid of the clip-ons and go with a headband (my preference) on order. Now I just want some comfy pads and the holes pre formed is a nice touch.


----------



## bennyprofane

I am not sure but think these are custom made by the seller but they ship worldwide, here is the link on ebay.com: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Ohrpolste...Clip-On-Binaural-KSC75-Kopfhorer/140911435578

They are really nice and much softer in terms of material than the rather scrubby ones which come with the headphones.

Be very careful when removing the grill, the membranes are super fragile. If you do happen do dent them, you can pull them out with scotch tape.

Btw, I didn't do the gasket thing, not sure how important it is.


----------



## skewed

OK- still haven't picked up the Koss headphones. Waiting until I do my once a year wmart run (really dislike going into that store- might just order online). Your post lead me down the rabbit hole though. Just got a cheapie agptek m20 dap/Topping nx1a amp/Tennmak pro headphones. Sounds pretty darn good playing flacs. I have a handful of other inexpensive headphones coming also.

Audio gear has come a long way in the last 10-15 years. I was never very impressed with my old Rio mp3 player and sub-par earbuds.

Thanks Bennyprofane!


----------



## TheCaptain

Got my sacrificial headpones for the headband yesterday. Will be doing the mod this weekend.


----------



## bennyprofane

Great! Are you ordering those foams? Theyre really nice!

Skewed, they might be cheaper at amazon than at walmart. Looking forward to heart how you guys like it.

And dont forget to keep the centre hole very small!


----------



## panda

since youre into modding stuff, i was wondering if you could help me find suitable replacement foam pads for these?
http://fischeraudio.com/fischer-audios-oldskool70s/

i havent used them in forever because the stock pads have deteriorated from age.


----------



## TheCaptain

bennyprofane said:


> Great! Are you ordering those foams? Theyre really nice!
> 
> Skewed, they might be cheaper at amazon than at walmart. Looking forward to heart how you guys like it.
> 
> And dont forget to keep the centre hole very small!



Yep, got the foams on order as well. In an interesting commentary on the US postal system, the foams from overseas may arrive at my house quicker than the time it takes me to post a letter from Chicago, Il to Paducah, KY (about 400 miles away).

I'm going to eventually mod myself two sets of headphones. I have two on order so I can compare the sound quality with and without mods. Once that is done I'll mod the second set as I like to have a backup and/or the daughter will probably want a set for herself.


----------



## bennyprofane

Panda, it seems that the same foams would work nice. 

Captain, I also compared the sound, without the mod its less open and kind of dampened, not bad but not great either.


----------



## panda

do you think they would fit? the drivers are only 27mm


----------



## bennyprofane

How about these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Foam-Earpad...ones-27mm-Diameter-Black-pack-8-/231783789383


----------



## TheCaptain

bennyprofane said:


> And dont forget to keep the centre hole very small!



Oops! Almost forgot to ask. I've watched a few videos and read a few different forums on this now so I don't remember my source. I think the holes around the edges are 1/8" but what do you recommend for the center? I've seen 1/8, and 1/16th. I _think_ I even saw a 1/32 in one shot but don't bits that small only come for dremels?

I'll be watching the linked youtube video one last time before doing the mod (and yes, he did all his holes the same size which we know is a mistake!)


----------



## apicius9

Nice, that seems to be a small project for my drill press  I have some decent IEMs but sometimes I get itchy when I wear them too long, the modified Koss are worth a try for a cheap alternative - thanks for bringing that up here. 

Not sure whether I should open a new topic for this, but does anybody have experience with Bluetooth receivers? I ordered this one yesterday because the feedback is good and it was on sale for $30 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K8ANDCI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 but I did not put much research into that. This one here can be used as transmitter, i.e. I can transmit from my TV to my bluetooth headset, or as a receiver, i.e. I can plug in my wired headset and stream wirelessly from my Iphone. Sounded like a neat product to me, but I am not sure what the audio quality will be - any experiences? I saw a review for a nice receiver on head-fi, but I don't want to spend $100+ on this.

Stefan


----------



## bennyprofane

Captain, definitely 1/32. 1/16 is too large but if you have no other wy, you can make a larger hole put scotch tape on it and use a needle to poke a hole. Obviously, this is not the optimal way, I just did that on my first one after realising a large hole is not good. See the picture of my grill for reference.

Not sure about 1/32 only coming for dremels, I did it at a friends house and he had everything we needed.


----------



## TheCaptain

OK!!!, Ok. DH insisted on drilling the holes for me (for some reason it's ok for me to play with very sharp knives and stones, but his power tools? Nope!)

This is freaking awesome! Seriously, the difference a few little holes made in the sound range/quality is sick. I got the cheap headband to replace the ear clips (hate those) and was rocking out to some Pentatonix. Compared to the exact pair pre-mod and it's like it's not even the same headphone.

DH thinks Koss is onto this (why they don't fix the grill themselves I can't understand) because they were glued in like something else. He did manage to pry the bit out but chipped a small piece. No biggie.

I have a new favorite pair of headphones! Yea for me on my long train commutes. I'm a bit of a sound nut to the point I bought a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-M30x Professional Studio Monitor Headphones just for better sound quality on the train, but they are too bulky and to be honest - uncomfortable. 

PLUS IMHO the Kramer mod on Koss KSC75's sounds much better. 

So Benny - a tip of the hat to you for posting this! My thanks.


----------



## TheCaptain

View attachment 33835


Here's a crummy picture. The smaller hole in the middle did the trick. I agree that anymore of the higher tones would be too much.


----------



## bennyprofane

Nice! I'm happy you like them so much. I also haven't found another headphone from which I like the sound so much. It's also not tiring at all to listen too and it's a lot of fun!

They're also a great gift, don't cost much but make people really happy. And it's something they can't just go and buy fro themselves. A good friends boyfriend is a well known musician here in Germany and she gave him a pair and even he was blown away by the sound.

Do you have the foams already?

Btw, I can't see that picture.


----------



## TheCaptain

On my phone until tonight so it will be awhile before I can fix the picture.

The earpads are supposed to arrive today...


----------

